# Type 1 pregnancy - waiting for spontaneous labour



## AliceCoghlan (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi all,

I've 30 weeks pregnant and have been researching risks to T1 in pregnancy and going past 38 weeks + 6 days currently recommended by NICE. After reading a lot on induction and c-section it seems quite a distressing process for many that is prolonged and ends in increased intervention. I've had good HbA1c before and throughout pregnancy (1st trimester 45mmol, 2nd trimester 43mmol), I use Omnipod and Libre and have no other health problems. I'm struggling to find any data/evidence that doesn't lump T1 & T2 together or distinguish between patients other underlying health conditions and general blood glucose control.
If anyone has gone past 38 weeks + 6 days I'd be really keen to hear from you and how you made your decision to wait.


----------



## Montima (Jul 11, 2020)

I would say wait and see what happens and be guided by your consultants. I had really good control and perfect hba1c but you never know what might happen in those last few weeks. 
I had to have a c section with my first at 36+4 because at 35 weeks they thought the placenta had stopped working so didn’t want to leave it to chance. She was fine just a slightly low blood sugar & Nicu for 1 day. With my second I had no complications. I went to 38 weeks +3 with her then I was induced and that brought on labour for 19 hours but failed to progress so ended up having another c section at 38 weeks 5 days. She was fine no nicu time for her. My third I lost him at 17 weeks. 
It’s best to do your research to understand your preferences, but go into it with an open mind, accepting that decisions may need to be made both for your safety and the safety of your baby. I hope that helps & good luck!!


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 11, 2020)

I can’t comment on the diabetes side but I would say have lots of plans of ‘if this then that‘ and see how you feel each week (or even each day). You will be well monitored and have lots of information and advice.
I planned 2 home births (non diabetic) and ended up with 2 c sections. One much calmer and nicer than the other. A planned c sec is very different to an unplanned one and the recovery tends to be quicker. Avoiding a c sec is great but doesn’t necessarily lead to an easier birth. So keep your options open for all eventualities and try to have some vague planning around different birth scenarios. Being adaptable will give you the best birth experience.
Hope it all goes well and do let us know what happens.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 11, 2020)

My non diabetic sister had one unplanned C section rather than the home birth she'd planned and 4 years later a second forceps delivery (they never told her how many stitches and she deliberately never asked) following which she delivered the ultimatum that 'You will either go and have your tubes tied - or I will !'

If you are T1 and your BG suddenly drops like a stone towards the end - it is frequently an emergency because your placenta IS failing - so you do, absolutely need to get the baby born - and maternity wards would much rather deal with caesarians in a planned way when all the staff are ready and waiting than suddenly in the middle of the night at a random time when the theatre staff are dealing with eg a pile up on the motorway etc.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 15, 2020)

Obviously it’s better to go naturally with any birth, but babies do as they please.
So planned or at least organised can be better in some cases as Jenny said.
We didn’t get that far so I can’t really advise.
Hope your well?
Keep us updated x


----------



## Inka (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi @AliceCoghlan  

There is evidence out there. I looked during my last pregnancy as I too wasn’t keen on being induced. However, the evidence persuaded me to _not_ wait past a certain number of weeks. There is an increased risk and, although many babies would be fine, to my mind it just wasn’t worth the risk. BTW, my HbA1C was excellent, but it’s not just that. Type 1 in and of itself increases the risk.

Don’t worry too much about induction. It’s not as bad as the horror stories you read online. Most women react well to it. I was able to keep mobile throughout labour, test my own blood sugar, keep my pump on, etc.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 17, 2020)

Yes, as with all labours there is horror stories like mine, and then some that are perfect and simple. And those inbeteewn.
Take care


----------



## trophywench (Jul 17, 2020)

My non-diabetic grand daughter was ill throughout the 9 months then all in all took 10 days to get herself going with her first, despite having been induced twice!  They sent her home for a few days in the middle and had her back in the following week to try again.  This time the starting off worked like a textbook and a perfect Lily eventually came out in 3 parts of an hour in the finish - and hasn't sat still for that long since!  Fabian her little bro is now approx 10 months old, NP whatever so far from start to finish.

Every single pregnancy, much like people and their diabetes if applicable - is different!


----------

